# Venison Jalepeno Cheese Germans  (smokies)



## nevrsummr (Dec 23, 2015)

A quick recipe for fantastic deer sausage. I have been told by many long time hunters it's the best they have had. This is just a brief guideline. 












20151218_163734.jpg



__ nevrsummr
__ Dec 23, 2015


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 23, 2015)

Venison, jalapenos, cheese...  I'm betting it is good!


----------



## nevrsummr (Dec 23, 2015)

25 Lb Batch. 

I use a German sausage mix, there is a well known one in our area that is delicious.  

Dehydrated jalapeño with seeds:
(I like it spicy so 3.8 ounces is all I can handle) 3 oz. For a mild to medium heat. 

2.5 lbs cheese in 1/4 " cubes. Not hi temp. 
20% beef suet

Grind, then mix, then stuff. Smoke with your favorite wood.


----------



## nevrsummr (Dec 23, 2015)

Thanks CB. Did u still want me to link to your post?


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 23, 2015)

nevrsummr said:


> Thanks CB. Did u still want me to link to your post?


Yeah, put a link in my post to this one.  A lot of folks may not look in the wild game section, and there has been quite a bit of interest in the use of dehydrated jalapenos lately.

I ordered some last night.


----------



## nevrsummr (Dec 23, 2015)

I really liked the look of your, would like to experiment with a mixture of fresh and dehydrated. Perhaps you would get more flavor out of the fresh. And the red color would be a nice addition.


----------



## nevrsummr (Dec 23, 2015)

The casings are a bit shriveled and a bit tough. Anyone have suggestions to solve this? I used pork casings and they were stuffed to the max. I did not ice bath as I don't know what the purpose if that is. Thanks


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 23, 2015)

nevrsummr said:


> The casings are a bit shriveled and a bit tough. Anyone have suggestions to solve this? I used pork casings and they were stuffed to the max. I did not ice bath as I don't know what the purpose if that is. Thanks


The ice bath will help some with the shrivel, but the toughness may be from not prepping the casings correctly.  How did you do it?  boykjo has a great tutorial.  This is definitely the way to prep before use.  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/159729/how-to-handle-natural-casings

The main purpose of the ice bath is to stop the cooking action of the sausages when you remove them from the smoker.  You want the IT to drop below 100 degrees as soon as you can.


----------



## nevrsummr (Dec 23, 2015)

Wow! Great link! I had searched it but hadn't found that link. Everything I read was pointing to the prep, but I thought it was in the cookING process. Now I can see it is in the prep. Thanks so much. 

Is there a way to save your favorite posts/recipes on here for later reference?


----------

